# [W] SM Bionic Leg [H] $$$/ Bits



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking to either buy or trade for a SM Bioinic Leg, be it the FW one or one from the Iron Hands box, or just a sick looking converted one. Also, if anyone has a scout head or IG head with a bionic eye, I would also trade for/ buy one of those as well 

Cheers!


----------

